
Ask HN: Im planning on quitting social media. How do I promote my apps? - vuyani
Hi guys,
Im planning on completely quitting social media. But i find myself quite worried on how then would I promote my apps? Its easy dropping a download link on your timeline and immediately gain engagement. Im worried that it wont be as easy once I stop social media. Sure theres Ads, but those need money to start
======
oherrala
You don't really give reason why you are quitting social media. Right now it
looks like you benefit from social media instead of it harming you?

~~~
vuyani
Well my reason is quite simple, its a huge distraction for me. And I dont see
any personal gain from it

